# Taurus Hi-Cap MAgs



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone know of a place to get hi cap mags for a PT 100 (.40 cal)? all i have seen are the standard 10 round. Looking for 15 if possible.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks like 12 is the max for you. Midway has them, but is back ordered.

http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.ex...categorystring=10613***687***11341***10285***

http://www.galatiinternational.com/...een=PROD&Store_Code=GIO&Product_Code=MGPT4012

https://store.cheaperthandirt.com/MAG706-20938-1057.html

http://www.ajaxgrips.com/ajax/taurus


----------



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

ok, thanks! will check out those sites.


----------

